# 510 parts interchangability?



## Cali SE-R (Jun 13, 2003)

I was reading that some of the brake and suspension stuff from a 280zx would fit on the 510, I was just wondering if this was true and if so I was wondering what other suspension and brake parts are interchangeable and from what cars?


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

*its true*

Lets see what else other than the rear calipers from a 280zx almost fitting as a bolt on then there is the brake master cylinder that should also bolt in. Other than that they say to use the emergency pull style brake which requires drilling some holes and what not. Almost everything in the brake system crosses over perfectly. Oh also 240zx rear drums fit from what I read incase you diddnt want to do the full caliper swap.


----------



## 510Mods (Feb 21, 2005)

Front strut assembly will fit in the 510, just need to enlarge the spring perch on the body. Also the larger front sway bar, rear sway bar, all 4 disc brake assemblies, 5 speed, and the L28.


----------

